# Reflexive Verbs



## etollerson

I would like to know how to say "I like you" in spanish and also "I love you".
It's simple but my dictionary doesn't tell me how to say it. Do you use gustar
or something else?  I also need to know how to use reflexive verbs with direct
objects such as "I like it". Also is there any good tutorials on Spanish on the 
web.


----------



## dave

First thing to note is that the verb *gustar * is not a reflexive verb - it is merely a verb that requires an indirect object pronoun.

I like you
*Me gustas tú * 
(literally, _you are pleasing to me_)
or
*Me caes bien*

I love you
*Te quiero*
(literally, _I want you_)
or
*Te amo*

I like it
*Me gusta*
(literally, _it is pleasing to me_)

A reflexive verb is a verb like *levantarse * (_to get up_, or literally _to raise oneself_)

I get up at 7 o'clock
*Me levanto a las 7*
(lit, _I raise myself_)


----------



## esance

Agree with Dave,


Los verbos reflexivos son verbos transitivos cuya acción se refleja o recae sobre el mismo sujeto que la realiza: Yo me lavo. Ella se peina. El sujeto y el objeto son la misma cosa. Para reconocer si el se es reflexivo, basta con añadir al final de la oración "a sí mismo(s)", y si el significado de la oración no varía en absoluto, no queda duda de que el se es reflexivo.

Aquí encontrarás información sobre verbos!

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Verbos pronominales.htm


----------



## Vicki

dave said:
			
		

> I like you
> *Me gustas tú *
> (literally, _you are pleasing to me_)
> or
> *Me caes bien*


Dave explained it well. I'll just add, in case it's not completely clear, that "gustar" is much stronger than "caer". For example, if you told a friend that "me gusta mi jefe" (I like my boss), you'd probably get some raised eyebrows. You'd be wiser to say "me cae bien mi jefe". 

Hope this helps.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## lauranazario

dave said:
			
		

> First thing to note is that the verb *gustar * is not a reflexive verb - it is merely a verb that requires an indirect object pronoun.
> 
> I love you
> *Te quiero*
> (literally, _I want you_)
> or
> *Te amo*



Careful, careful dear Dave.... Both "Te quiero"  and "Te amo" are fine for "I love you" but the phrase "I want you" --as is, by itself-- directly and unmistakably refers to sexual desire. The Spanish equivalent for "I want you" is "Te deseo".


----------



## garryknight

Here's some more on reflexive verbs:
http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/reflexive1.htm
http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/reflexive2.htm


----------



## etollerson

dave said:
			
		

> First thing to note is that the verb *gustar * is not a reflexive verb - it is merely a verb that requires an indirect object pronoun.
> 
> I like you
> *Me gustas tú *
> (literally, _you are pleasing to me_)
> or
> *Me caes bien*
> 
> I love you
> *Te quiero*
> (literally, _I want you_)
> or
> *Te amo*
> 
> I like it
> *Me gusta*
> (literally, _it is pleasing to me_)
> 
> A reflexive verb is a verb like *levantarse * (_to get up_, or literally _to raise oneself_)
> 
> I get up at 7 o'clock
> *Me levanto a las 7*
> (lit, _I raise myself_)


 Thanks, I just didn't think you could use 'gustas'. I thought one could only use gusta or gustan. I really needed help on gustar.So basically you just flip the sentence around from english when you use gustar.


----------



## lluvia

Me parece que solamente use "gusta" y "gustan"

Gusta para objetos o personas uno
          y
Gustan para muchos.

Me gusta tú.
Me gustan usteds.

May be I couldnot explain it correctly.
Correct me if I am wrong.
Gracias natemano.


----------



## dave

etollerson said:
			
		

> Thanks, I just didn't think you could use 'gustas'. I thought one could only use gusta or gustan. I really needed help on gustar.So basically you just flip the sentence around from english when you use gustar.



Exactly, *Gustar * conjugates just like any other *-ar * verb. You just have to remember, as you say, to 'flip it round'. Glad to have been of some help!


----------



## dave

lluvia said:
			
		

> Me parece que solamente use "gusta" y "gustan"
> 
> Gusta para objetos o personas uno
> y
> Gustan para muchos.
> 
> Me gusta tú.
> Me gustan usteds.
> 
> May be I couldnot explain it correctly.
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> Gracias natemano.



No lluvia - as indicated above, gustar exists in all forms. E.g:

A ella le gusto (She likes me; lit. I am pleasing to her)
Me gustas tú (I like you)
Nos gusta la lluvia (we like the rain)
A ellos les gustamos (they like us)
A Juan le gustáis (Juan likes you [plural]) 
Me gustan las chicas españolas (I like Spanish girls)

Does this make sense?


----------



## dave

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Careful, careful dear Dave.... Both "Te quiero"  and "Te amo" are fine for "I love you" but the phrase "I want you" --as is, by itself-- directly and unmistakably refers to sexual desire. The Spanish equivalent for "I want you" is "Te deseo".



Thanks Laura. I was trying to explain that the _literal _ translation of *te quiero * to an English speaker would be *I want you*, and that this is therefore different to its actual meaning. Aplogies if I confused anyone.


----------



## esance

Hello,

"Gustar" se puede utilizar para todo cuando quieres indicar que algo te complace, te agrada, te atrae, te encanta........!!
Te puede gustar una comida, una casa, una película, un coche, un chico o una chica, un animal, hacer un deporte,.... etc......

Espero que sirva.


----------



## lluvia

Muchas Gracias Por Corejirme,Dave


----------



## gddrew

_A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_ by John Butt, Carmen Benjamin has an excellent chapter on pronomial verbs...goes beyond the purely reflexive verbs.

I've heard that with people, it's better to say "me caes bien" or "el jefe me cae bien" rather than saying "me gustas" or "el jefe me gusta" because otherwise people may get the wrong idea.


----------



## funnydeal

dave said:
			
		

> No lluvia - as indicated above, gustar exists in all forms. E.g:
> 
> A ella le gusto (She likes me; lit. I am pleasing to her)
> *Me gustas tú * (I like you)
> Nos gusta la lluvia (we like the rain)
> A ellos les gustamos (they like us)
> A Juan le gustáis (Juan likes you [plural])
> Me gustan las chicas españolas (I like Spanish girls)
> 
> Does this make sense?




I guess you wanted to do a literal translation "me gustas tú".

But I'd want to point out that with "Me gustas"  (without the pronoun "tú") is enough.

Please correct me.


----------



## dave

funnydeal said:
			
		

> I guess you wanted to do a literal translation "me gustas tú".
> 
> But I'd want to point out that with "Me gustas"  (without the pronoun "tú") is enough.
> 
> Please correct me.



Claro! Pero no conoces la canción de Manu Chao?!


----------



## funnydeal

dave said:
			
		

> Claro! Pero no conoces la canción de Manu Chao?!




Me gustas tú, y tú, y tú y nadie más que tú.


----------



## Reina140

*I sent a thread and it didn't show up.  *

*Does anyone have any guidance in helping me figure out these types of verbs and how to apply the pronoun.*

*I've also noticed that we use them with words that don't end in -se . . . any guidance or direction would be greatly appreciated!!*

*Gracias de antemano!!!*


----------



## Outsider

Search the forum for the phrases "reflexive verbs" and "pronominal verbs", and their Spanish translations, and you should find many useful discussions.


----------



## Orgullomoore

I don't understand the question.


----------



## Reina140

Gracias por tu repuesta!!!


----------



## Reina140

I don't understand why it gives me the option to have a signature, it won't show up when I put in a post.


----------



## lazarus1907

Reina140 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any guidance in helping me figure out these types of verbs and how to apply the pronoun.
> 
> I've also noticed that we use them with words that don't end in -se . . . any guidance or direction would be greatly appreciated!!


We can give you some links, but it would be a good idea if you did some search in the forum first, as there must be hundreds of threads like this. Give it a go, and if you still don't get it, we'll do our best to re-explain it once more.


			
				Orgullomoore said:
			
		

> I don't understand the question.


You will, you will...


----------



## Reina140

I thought this forum was for language learners to ask questions, that's what everyone else is doing.  And how do I find my other thread . . . I don't understand where it went.


----------



## araceli

Moderator's note:
This thread is now in the Grammar forum.
Please read the forum rules, thanks.


----------



## melissinda

Question... isn't it true that a phrase like "a mi me gustas" is more "you give pleasure to me" but in more of a sexual way? What i mean is, gustar isn't used for "like" the way english speakers use it. it is much stronger and much more sexual, so therefore wouldn't it be improper to say to your boss or your teacher or whever "a mi me gustas tu" or "a mi me gusta Ud" etc? 

just wondering
thanks


----------



## lazarus1907

melissinda said:


> Question... isn't it true that a phrase like "a m*í* me gustas" is more "you give pleasure to me" but in more of a sexual way? What *I* mean is, gustar isn't used for "like" the way english speakers use it. it is much stronger and much more sexual, so therefore wouldn't it be improper to say to your boss or your teacher or whever "a mi me gustas tu" or "a m*í* me gusta Ud" etc?


Maybe a little bit more, but not as much as you think, and certainly not "You give pleasure to me". Anyway, I personally wouldn't go to my boss to tell her "Hi, I like you".


----------

